# Any tips how to correct leash pulling?



## JaxGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking for tips on leash pulling, my dog is great with the "gentle leader" but is definitely masking the problem. The minute I take off the gentle leader he pulls like crazy, would love to teach him to heel, how to introduce the command?? Thanks everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This is a great method explained in My Dog Pulls What Do I Do by Turid Rugaas. I suggest you work on that first - get your dog used to the cue word, then do the heeling. That way it is easy and should be taught off leash first (start inside the house)- just hold the treat by your waist and keep walking - your dog will come up to you - give the treat. Keep practicing, introduce the heel command still putting your hands up by your waist until he catches on.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you need a trainer?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you need a trainer?


Ooh! That's the solution! I tried books, and YouTube, and more books...

*Lots* of books 

When I hired a trainer, my dog and I advanced by leaps and bounds. 

I could type up what my trainer taught me, but if you can swing it, I suggest you hire your own, because it is totally worth the immediate feedback! In my case, it wasn't the dog, but the inconsistent handler. Doh. My trainer tells me exactly what I botched, and exactly what to do next 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JaxGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

I did get a trainer and she suggested to stop when he pulls, turn around the other way when he pulls and reward when he follows, I've had so many different opinions and it's ridiculous. That is the big picture but its not realistic, I know I have to start by baby steps. The minute I take off the gentle leader and put his leash on normally he bites his leash, the dog is definitely trying to tell me is stressed, the corrections hurt him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my puppy is only three months. We have very short training sessions. We use a martingale collar. The corrections should not hurt the dog. At first he backed up pulling backwards. I just crouched down and told him to come. He doesn't do that very often anymore. When he gets to far ahead I just lightly leash pop and he slows down, when he by my side I say heel, good heel. He's not perfect by any means,, but we've only had about 5 leash training sessions and he's coming along. 

With my oldest dog, who s a notorious puller, I did leash pop, change directions and when he came up beside me I said heel, good heel. Since he's 7 years old and has always pulled and worn a harness I didn't think he would train well with heel, but after about 15 minutes he was heeling. 

Mostly it takes patience, consistency and time. If I start to feel frustrated I do not show it and just try to end the session sooner on a positive note.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not even close to being a trainer and I need some training myself. So lucky my i actually ended up with a gsd puppy that so far had done WAY better than expected. However when she does start to stray I have been just giving quick little tugs and typically I can correct it. That usually when she strays behind to check something out. When she starts pulling ahead I will literally completely stop and not say a word and as soon as she slacks on the leash I will continue walking. After a few of those she will generally walk right next to me. She definitely seemed to be getting the idea by the second walk doing that. She seemed to learn pretty quickly that if she wanted to move forward she'd better take a step back. Like I said. I am no trainer and this is the first puppy I've had since I was a child. I'm sure someone well trained could point out all my mistakes but this seems to be working with her and we've only walked a handful of times since I got her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

P.s. also with a lupine martingale collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JaxGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback, I just purchased the book recommended from the post below & it's very interesting wow! Thank you very much for this recommendation!! Def need to lure him to come, step by step before even heading outside on a leash! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

JaxGSD said:


> I did get a trainer and she suggested to stop when he pulls, turn around the other way when he pulls and reward when he follows, I've had so many different opinions and it's ridiculous. That is the big picture but its not realistic, I know I have to start by baby steps. The minute I take off the gentle leader and put his leash on normally he bites his leash, the dog is definitely trying to tell me is stressed, the corrections hurt him!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in no way a training expert. But when you mention him grabbing the leash, to me, I take this as a sign of him taking over the walk. In other words trying to accept being the leader of the walk. When you do the turn around method, your not only teaching him not to pull but your also letting him know that YOU are the one in charge. I would keep up with what your trainer has taught you but you have to be persistant with it. You may have to turn him every time you feel a slight pull on the leash or starts getting too far in front of you. Also try not to pull back too much if at all. Sometimes you pulling only makes him pull harder. Just stay with what the trainer has shown you and stick with it. My dog will still pull at times. I turn around on him and it lets him know, he's not in charge. He also used to grab his leash while walking. He no longer does this. So just hang in there, be consistant and he'll catch on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JaxGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks jafo! I read the book today by Turid Raagas : my dog pulls and bam! I successfully walked him without his gentle leader for the 1st time ever today, of course hot dogs we're a big part of it lol but he catches on quickly, I come to complete stop when he pulls, not so much when no one follows hehe! Thanks so much everyone for your feedback, us humans are usually part of the problem. it's my 1st GSD of my own and it's a continuous learning process that's for sure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

